# Getting a matched pair of Guppies.



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

I see lot of nice looking guppies for sale on the Internet. A lot of the time you can buy a male and female pair. Are they a true matching pair with the female from the same line as the male or do they stick you with some mongrel that will not breed true.

DLH


----------



## GreatLakesAquaria (Sep 18, 2011)

Any reputable vendor selling guppies listed as a pair or trio will be the same strain or line as they say they are. Qualityguppies101 on aquabid is a great source for high quality stock.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you

The reason I asked is that the lfs's around here sell some beautiful guppies but the males only. It's like the supplier wants to make sure you are not able to go in competition with him. Made me wonder if the online sites would be that willing to sell matched pairs.

DLH


----------

